# 2012 second prop ready



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

I got my second prop for this year ready, a wooden coffin
Just have to add the ropes but then it is ready



















Now i can start at my 15 planned tombstones


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great job with the coffin!!!!! Good luck with the tombstones - look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Roadkill that is a fantastic toe pincher! I am so jealous!! It looks so authentic and your Skelly looks thrilled to finally have a place to 'rest'!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! That looks great!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The coffin turned out great! You have your work cut out for you if you have to make 15 tombstones before Halloween. Good Luck!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey brilliant job on the coffin roadkill,love the skeleton,great job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sturdy looking coffin, and you know that skellie is saying "mine, mine, MINE!"


----------



## Acid PopTart (Oct 29, 2007)

Absolute ace! I'd be so at home there... haha! Again, just aces.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work. Skelly looks happy with it.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice job on the toe pincher. The skelly looks at home in there.


----------



## doctorgrim (Jan 12, 2012)

Great pose on the smelly.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Great place to rest those weary skelie bones. Nice work.


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

looks great!


----------



## FredKrueger (Apr 12, 2012)

fantastic job! :jol:


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello,

Here are my stones for 2012 (so far)
The painted ones are made last year
I have to admit that I borrowed several designs from others because Halloween is still not such a event as in the States and things like epigraphs are unknown here.

I still have to paint everything and in the first picture you can see the yard which will become "the graveyard" and i still need to make ± 7-10 stones, pffff
I think the next few will be simple stones.

Sorry for the bad quality pictures.










































- part 1 -


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

- part 2 -


























My bleeding stone
test :: VIDEO0015.mp4 video by Noben - Photobucket

And of course my coffin 

Tnx all for the inspiration


----------



## katemsingleton (Jun 28, 2012)

All of this looks great! I love your design for your coffin. I'm still relatively new at this. Did you use a tutorial/design you found online or did you design it yourself? Could you share the plan for yours? I've seen several online, but plans some don't look this good.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi Kate,

I based it on designs I found on the Internet, but used myself as a measurement template 

Here is a drawing of what I used, hope it can help


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice work on the stones so far! I like the variety of shapes and sizes you've used.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I agree - they look fantastic. Well done.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

classic.


----------



## roadkill_be (Jun 14, 2012)

I am a bit without inspiration for my stones so I decided to finish my coffin.

I added internal lights and the lifting ropes and made some skelly hands from spare parts, so I need to find a new home for skelly

I am planning to ad rotten flesh to the bones, is I dare (never done it, don't know how to start)

but for the rest I am calling this prop done


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

coffin looks cool with the lights!


----------

